# Perfil Troquelado



## luismes13

No consigo traducir perfiles de 3,2 m troquelados para ingl*é*s. Se tratan de perfiles metálicos de acero, utilizados en la construci*ó*n para las estruturas met*á*licas. *¿*Alguien me puede ayudar? Ya busqu*é* en todos los lados y nada...

Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida. Gracias


----------



## govanchi

Te envío un pequeño aporte encontrado, en mi diccionario técnico, que no falla compadre


Troquelar " to form in a die, to stamp"


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe "stamped beams," "stamped I-beams."


----------



## luismes13

Gracias por la ayuda, thank you guys for the help. I must apply that expression to metalic profiles, hope it works.


----------



## rodelu2

Tal vez "bent steel profiles".


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "profile" is the cross-section of the beam or girder.


----------



## rodelu2

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...182&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0,i:119
http://www.directindustry.com/prod/sadef/steel-profiles-4996-278588.html
"Profile" es aquí un sustantivo que incluye formas extruídas y dobladas como las de los links. Se les llama también "shapes" y "channels".


----------



## k-in-sc

The first link is Italian and the second is from somewhere in Europe. Calling a beam a "profile" sounds foreign.


----------



## phantom2007

Un "perfil" de acero o aluminio y una "viga" efectivamente no son lo mismo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Beams are characterized by their profile (the shape of their cross-section), their length, and their material. In contemporary construction, *beams are typically made of steel,* reinforced concrete, wood, composites, or cased fluids (inflatable beams). *One of the most common types of steel beam is the I-beam or wide-flange beam (also known as a "universal beam" or, for stouter sections, a "universal column"). *This is commonly used in steel-frame buildings and bridges.[1] Other common beam profiles are the C-channel, the hollow structural section beam, the pipe, and the angle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I-beam
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfil_doble_T


----------



## phantom2007

El problema es que en Español se usa "perfiles" para varias cosas. Una es la descripción de la sección de un viga o elemento metálico (perfil T, doble T, U, etc) y otra para nombrar de manera general las piezas largas que se obtienen por plegamiento o por extrusión (esto último sobre todo en el caso del aluminio). 

Estas piezas largas pueden usarse para muchas cosas, incluyendo  decoración, tapa de cantos, uniones,  etc. No necesariamente usos estructurales. Pero también pueden ser estructurales, porque es un nombre muy general. 

Un perfil en "U" es típicamente para uso en estructuras, por ejemplo

O sea que es un lío saber de qué se trata.

Agregado posterior:

Cuando compramos el material para construir una viga o una estructura cualquiera, aquí vamos al establecimiento y compramos "un perfil tal" de tantos metros, tal como dice ks-in-sc.

Otro problema es "troquelado" Por lo que he visto se usa para casi todo. Sin embargo, personalmente considero "troquelado" una forma de perforación o recortado mediante punzones. Un "perfil" típico troquelado es para mí el perfil en ángulo de acero que lleva agujeros uniformemente repetidos y que se usa en la construcción de estanterías metálicas domésticas e industriales.


----------

